
Shield: The World's First Signal Proof Headwear - smithclay
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/shieldapparel/shield-the-world-s-first-signal-proof-headwear
======
explorigin
Soooo it's basically a head-facing microwave dish? This issue is brought up in
the FAQ, but I don't buy their answer. "Nothing is one hundred percent and
everything depends on other factors." seems pretty non-specific and hand-wavy
to me.

